# Rats running on wheels



## SherylM (Jun 18, 2013)

Is there such a thing as too much running? The guys have a 12" Silent Spinner that they use frequently. I just wonder if there is such a thing as using it too much? Last night when we went to bed around 10:30 someone was running, not sure who it was as their room was dark. I woke several times during the night and each time someone was running in it. Again this morning Snowflake got in for another go. They do get out of their cage each night for at least an hour and are very active during that time. Is there any harm in rats running that much?


----------



## Ellavedder (Feb 19, 2013)

oh how bloody cute!! I have five girls and they don't even look at the wheel. I'd love to see one of them going at it. rats are quite active in the wild though, climbing things, going miles looking for food. I don't think there is too much, unless they are under eating and over excersising because they saw a slimmer hotter rat walking down the street and suddenly felt self consious.. then you may have a problem.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Of course there isn't! It just means they'll be extra muscular and healthy. If they want to run on it, they will.


----------



## SherylM (Jun 18, 2013)

Ok thanks! I will let them have at it then!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Running in wheels is fine, but I would get a larger one. It is very easy for them to injure their backs, even gradually, with wheels that size.


----------



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

The boy rat only likes wheels for sleeping in, but the girls LOVE to run. They run a lot and I have learned the the pitter patter of little ratty feet on plastic is rather soothing. Sometimes they run at the same time. If the boy manages to catch a nap in the wheel when the girls are snoozing, you should see how mad they get when they wake up and want to run. My little hooded girl is usually timid, but she will wedge herself in between the boy rat and the wheel wall to push him out, if his lazy tail doesn't move fast enough. He is twice her size, so it is rather comical to see him unceremoniously dumped out of the wheel like that. 

I've noticed that the hooded girl who loves to run is a little more svelte than the other girl who also likes to run. That's about the only thing I can think of that is different between the two girls. The hooded girl tends to hog the wheel so I'm thinking of getting a second one, just so they can both run and don't have to share.

Cagedbirds, I have a 12 1/4 inch across wheel by 5 inches, for the running area and it is a solid plastic one. Is this too small for my girls? They weigh about 350 grams right now, but are only about 8-9 months old. What wheel would you recommend for rats who love to run?


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

11 inch is perfect for rats. 12 is fantastic. Your wheel is great. Running a lot is great.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Poppy adores her wheel. She'll run on it for hours after we go to bed, and is why she's so **** muscular.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

As mentioned, exercise is great for ratties. I have three girls that are almost constantly on our wheel. There was one week where every time I peeked in my PEW girl was running on the wheel and she still ran about all the time during her free range time. It just means they're active!


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

I have one that runs all day and night!


----------



## SherylM (Jun 18, 2013)

cagebirds...A larger wheel? I did not know that they came larger than 12"...


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

ive got a 15 inch, 2 actually. most are 11.5 but I lucked out. i'll have to check the store out of town south next time im out there to see if they have more, the local chain&the one up north closed&moved a few towns north


----------

